# Need Help with Revolutionary! Hangs on Beta key accepted!



## Brainfart (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm trying to use Revolutionary and it works up to Beta key accepted but then just hangs there and does nothing? any ideas on what I can do?

Please Help


----------



## Brainfart (Aug 17, 2011)

Or help with an alternative way to root & still keep my data for now? Or even another way to root since I have a Rom I would like to use.


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Make sure you run it as an administrator. Make sure you are in charge only with USB debugging enabled also.


----------



## Brainfart (Aug 17, 2011)

Yup I did that . It just doesn't look like its turning s-off just stays at "beta key accepted" then does nothing.


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Keep in mind it could take a little while. Otherwise, you may have to contact unrevoked. 
Here is the link to the documentation, In there is a section on how to contact them for support. They will know a lot more about what might be going on. 
http://unrevoked.com/rootwiki/doku.php/public/revolutionary


----------



## Brainfart (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks I'll contact them and see if they can help.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Brainfart said:


> Thanks I'll contact them and see if they can help.


this happened to my friend when he was using a laptop running XP, went home ran it again on his windows7 OS and everything went fine.


----------



## Brainfart (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm running Windows 7 ultimate so I know that's not the problem. I think it might just be a corrupt driver I installed. When I get off of work I'll try it again.


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

So you have HTC Sync installed on your computer?


----------



## Brainfart (Aug 17, 2011)

Nope. I did install the HTC usb driver but I got it from another site besides the Revolutionary site. But I have Acer sync installed maybe that could be the issue. ?


----------



## Brainfart (Aug 17, 2011)

OK all is good to go now. Rooted just fine after I uninstalled Acer Sync (for my tablet) and re-installed the HTC USB driver. After that it went very smooth. Now to install a ROM  Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## ortizchief (Sep 23, 2011)

I download the rebolutionary io for windows to root my thunderbolt but it never recognize my phone so is hard to do this


----------



## Brainfart (Aug 17, 2011)

"ortizchief said:


> I download the rebolutionary io for windows to root my thunderbolt but it never recognize my phone so is hard to do this


Make sure you have the HTC driver that is on the Revolutionary site installed on your computer & do not have HTC Sync installed or any other sync programs that may conflict. There is a good YouTube video showing a step by step procedure. When I get home from work ill give you that link unless someone else can supply it.


----------



## Brainfart (Aug 17, 2011)

ortizchief said:


> I download the rebolutionary io for windows to root my thunderbolt but it never recognize my phone so is hard to do this


Watch this it may help you it did for me.


----------

